

AppCode 3.0 final release – learn what's new - rdemmer
http://blog.jetbrains.com/objc/2014/05/welcome-appcode-3-0/

======
mmondok
As a big fan of using IB for layouts, the integrated designer and Reveal
integration looks promising. I had bought AppCode 2x, but I ended up just
sticking with Xcode instead of flipping back and forth between apps. Now that
it's all in one place, I'm definitely more likely to give it a shot and stick
with it.

In terms of Reveal integration, I see it says, "The integration is provided
via a plugin and is open source under Apache 2.0 license." One thing I'm not
clear on: do you still need to purchase Reveal? It does say you need to
install Reveal 1.0.4+ to try it, so I'd assume so.

~~~
anastasiak2512
Yes, you need Reveal app installed.

